# 02 f550 tranny overheating



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

I posted this on the commercial snow plowing link and got some good responses. Problem is the transmission is overheating with a fisher mc10ft plow (02 f550). Has anyone else had this issue and what to do to correct and prevent another tranny being installed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lots of things to check. Need to get to my computer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

When's the last time it was flushed? 

Has the radiator been replaced? 

How about the tranny cooler?

There is an external electric fan that can be installed as well as upgrading to a 6.0 cooler.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

First off does it have the plow prep package, second there is a sensor in the tranny somewhere that fails and gives bad readings. If you go to FordTruckforum and search your issue there's pages of reading but most of them said the same thing about the sensor. Fortunately if thats the issue, its a cheap part and very easy to replace.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brian makes a point that I was going to mention, is it actually overheating? Or is it just the idiot gauge?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Even if it is a bad sensor, buy and install a quality 40k gvw rated oil cooler. They are cheap, and a transmission is expensive. The stock cooler is a joke.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a trans gauge on my f-350 I usual run about 160-180 when plowing, that's a 4r100 trans I guess?.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

FISHERBOY;1942150 said:


> I have a trans gauge on my f-350 I usual run about 160-180 when plowing, that's a 4r100 trans I guess?.


Same with my truck most of the time. Will stay around 145 if in 2wd and in the lights stuff. Have to go to 4 wheel and get into it about and it will climb and hold at 160. Only goes higher when I'm running down the road strangely with OD off


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;1942128 said:


> Even if it is a bad sensor, buy and install a quality 40k gvw rated oil cooler. They are cheap, and a transmission is expensive. The stock cooler is a joke.


What is a 40K gvw oil cooler?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1942233 said:


> What is a 40K gvw oil cooler?


http://www.oregonperformancetransmission.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_code=LNG-47391

???????:waving:

ya Thumbs Upgot to keep up with the lingo


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;1942241 said:


> http://www.oregonperformancetransmission.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_code=LNG-47391
> 
> ???????:waving:
> 
> ya Thumbs Upgot to keep up with the lingo


Silly me, I've never heard of a cooler being classified using GVW.

Maybe cretebaby could help me out.

If I install a 40K GVW cooler, will I need a CDL?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1942288 said:


> Silly me, I've never heard of a cooler being classified using GVW.
> 
> Maybe cretebaby could help me out.
> 
> If I install a 40K GVW cooler, will I need a CDL?


maybe, a non commercial class A :laughing:

I know they just seen to be getting giggy with the old lingo to make everything new again.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Mark Oomkes;1940578 said:


> When's the last time it was flushed?
> 
> Has the radiator been replaced?
> 
> ...


More importantly, when was the last time the filter was replaced? A flush is good, but if the filter is plugging up, you will be working the pump harder.
I change my filter and fluid once a year, whether it needs it or not. If Im going to do a flush, I do that just before I drop the pan and change the filter. That way, im not flushing all the junk that was internal of the transmission into my new filter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plowtoy;1942314 said:


> More importantly, when was the last time the filter was replaced? A flush is good, but if the filter is plugging up, you will be working the pump harder.
> I change my filter and fluid once a year, whether it needs it or not. If Im going to do a flush, I do that just before I drop the pan and change the filter. That way, im not flushing all the junk that was internal of the transmission into my new filter.


What GVW filter do you recommend?

If at all possible, I would like to keep it below CDL.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Mark Oomkes;1942341 said:


> What GVW filter do you recommend?
> 
> If at all possible, I would like to keep it below CDL.


If 40k is good, a 45K must be better... Do you not already have a CDL???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Where do I find a 45k cooler?

I do have one, but not all my guys do, so I would rather not have the hassle.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1943385 said:


> Where do I find a 45k cooler?
> 
> I do have one, but not all my guys do, so I would rather not have the hassle.


Do you have the 45k cooler with the "airbrakes" endorsement???...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1943473 said:


> Do you have the 45k cooler with the "*airbreak*" endorsement???...


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You guys should maybe keep your man pleasers shut and use the internet for more than insults and gay porn.

http://www.transmissioncoolers.us/category/trucool-MAX-cooler.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gay porn? I wasn't aware you could find that on the interweb, sounds like experience talking.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1946519 said:


> Gay porn? I wasn't aware you could find that on the interweb, sounds like experience talking.


Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;1946519 said:


> Gay porn? I wasn't aware you could find that on the interweb...


Oh really.....


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

I need to do a transmission cooler on my 96 460gasser, as it tends to drip if it gets extra excited. So I typically plow in Lo with hubs unlocked just to keep it cool until I improve it's cooling.

Can anyone recommend a tranny (short for transmission, not the others referenced above  temperature gauge and where to attach it? My research has pointed to 2 different locations the best and I was hoping someone could help me pick one. I would like to have both added at the same time and a filter/flush.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why would you be plowing in low with the hubs unlocked?

the gauge, on the outlet side.


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

When plowing using 4-low range with manual hubs unlocked(2wd) makes the transmission not work as hard, stays cooler, and therefore doesn't leak on clients parking lot/roads. I generally also have a pallet of salt and spreader, so lots of extra weight up and down hills (all our lots and subd's have elevation changes). I used 2wd-Lo when traction was good and it makes turning easier/tighter and less stressful on equipment (less tires barking when turning).

I realize I have a bad or tired seal in the E4OD that is leaking, but it only does this when the tranny gets hot and that is an expensive fix with the tranny teardown. When I let it idle for a while to cool down, it stops dripping. Per the earlier discusssions and other threads, the larger transmission cooler will keep the temps down, hopefully this will allow me to use 2-Hi when plowing. And the temp gauge will bear that out without having to look for drips as my indicator.

On outlet side? Is that in the line to the cooler?
I saw some of the Amazon reviewers say to use the Test port on driver's side, would this be inlet or outlet?
( http://smile.amazon.com/MaxTow-MT-D...rtBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RQ1WIHOXIR662 )


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I used 2wd-Lo when traction was good and it makes turning easier/tighter and less stressful on equipment (less tires barking when turning).

Has nothing to do with 2 low or 2 hi. Only in 4x4 mode will that happen.


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't actually have a 2wd-Low selection, I have 2-Hi, 4-Hi, & 4-Low. I have manual hubs and a manual transfer case with a shifter on the floor. 1996 truck, older without electronic assistance for 4wd.

If I shift the transfer case to 4-Low, I get the desired lower gearing for plowing on hills with the extra 4000lbs in truck. When I unlock the hubs while in 4-Low, I get the desired low gearing change and disengage the front wheels from pulling and preventing tight turns. I am loosely referring to this as "2wd-Lo". My apologies for the confusion.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I understand that. My truck is the same. 

The output side of the second trans cooler back to the trans is what I was referring to. 
But I guess in that test port is fine. It just gives a general idea of what the temp is.


----------

